# Macbook Pro retina dalle LG/Samsung



## Mathias10 (11 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'émet l'hypothèse que les écrans retinas installés à la livraison sont des samsung pour les configurations personnalisées, et LG pour les configurations d'origine.

Pour cela, je demande à ceux qui passe par là de m'indiquer :

Retina origine/CTO
Dalle LG/Samsung

Pour cela, ouvrez le terminal et tapez ""ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6"" dans les "" et ""

L'intérêt est simple : Ma copine veux un retina (achat en février), je ne veux pas qu'elle ai ce problème avec les dalles LG.


----------



## subsole (11 Décembre 2012)

Mathias10 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'émet l'hypothèse que les écrans retinas installés à la livraison sont des samsung pour les configurations personnalisées, et LG pour les configurations d'origine.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Pour que _ça_ soit complet, il faudrait savoir à quoi correspond le "retour". 

Donc, si la ligne retournée est "LSN154YL01001" c'est du Samsung, si la ligne est  "LP154WT1-SJA1" cest du LG /Sharp.

En bref, si le retour commence par "LP" c'est du LG. (Ne pas confondre avec DPLG, CQFD^^)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Décembre 2012)

Ca faisait presque longtemps qu'un topic n'avait pas été refait sur le sujet... :sleep:


----------



## Dfrag (16 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

dans mon cas c'est un CTO et voici mon retour suite à la ligne de commande:

Color LCD
LSN154YL01001


----------



## Ralph_ (22 Décembre 2012)

Dalle LG pour un CTO commandé en septembre


----------



## mariooooooooo (22 Décembre 2012)

configuration d'origine, dalle samsung ...


----------



## R0main (22 Décembre 2012)

Ca ne veut absolument rien dire tes trucs.

Premiere retina d'origine en LG.

Deuxieme retina d'origine en Samsung après un retour pour un autre soucis (pas d'écran).

Tu commandes, si tu as un écran LG tu le renvoies a Apple (tu as 14 jours pour le faire) et il te rembourse puis tu recommandes et espère avoir un écran Samsung. Attention cette méthode ne marchera pas 10 fois de suite que nous sommes d'accord hein.

Bref tu te casses la tête pour rien car en un an si le problème de ghosting n'est pas apparu je pense pas qu'il apparaitre après lorsque tu ne sera plus sous garantie !


----------



## neoback45 (22 Décembre 2012)

Retina d'origine acheter en octobre, dalle LG et pas de ghosting pour le moment


----------



## Arlekin (23 Décembre 2012)

Mon premier rétina, une dalle LG, aucun ghosting, aucun pixel mort depuis fin Août.


----------



## Powerboobook (24 Décembre 2012)

Samsung!


----------



## Tox (24 Décembre 2012)

R0main a dit:


> Bref tu te casses la tête pour rien car en un an si le problème de ghosting n'est pas apparu je pense pas qu'il apparaitre après lorsque tu ne sera plus sous garantie !



Sur ce coup, au lieu de prendre le pari, je prendrais plutôt l'Apple Care


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Sur ce coup, au lieu de prendre le pari, je prendrais plutôt l'Apple Care


Ton conseil est particulièrement judicieux. 
Je plussois.


----------



## neoback45 (24 Décembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Ton conseil est particulièrement judicieux.
> Je plussois.


Oui carrément judicieux


----------



## R0main (24 Décembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Sur ce coup, au lieu de prendre le pari, je prendrais plutôt l'Apple Care



A en lire tout les commentaires le goshing apparait dans les 2-3 mois max même si cela ne fait que depuis fin juin qu'il est dispo c'est sur que l'on ne peut pas en etre certain. L'apple care à tout de meme 300euros te sera alors sans doute utile pour d'autres soucis qu'un problème de goshing sur ton retina après l'année de garantie d'origine


----------



## Tox (24 Décembre 2012)

R0main a dit:


> A en lire tout les commentaires le goshing apparait dans les 2-3 mois max même si cela ne fait que depuis fin juin qu'il est dispo c'est sur que l'on ne peut pas en etre certain. L'apple care à tout de meme 300euros te sera alors sans doute utile pour d'autres soucis qu'un problème de goshing sur ton retina après l'année de garantie d'origine



Étant donné que c'est une nouvelle technologie, je ne crierais pas victoire après seulement trois mois. On a vu de nombreux déboires possibles en matière d'écran plat... Et Apple n'est pas le dernier, loin de là, dans ce triste palmarès...


----------



## pjarrige73 (26 Décembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Sur ce coup, au lieu de prendre le pari, je prendrais plutôt l'Apple Care



LS ..Samsung .. acheté Fin courant 2012..

Coté Garantie je préfère celle de la Fnac  échange complet machine de suite


----------



## subsole (26 Décembre 2012)

pjarrige73 a dit:


> Coté Garantie je préfère celle de la Fnac  échange complet machine de suite


 Hé hé, j'espère que tu as bien lu les conditions.


----------



## pjarrige73 (26 Décembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Hé hé, j'espère que tu as bien lu les conditions.



Allez vasy crashe le morceau


----------



## steph_tls (25 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter sur le refurb un BMP retina et je voulais voir la ref de la dalle, mais quand je tappe la commande dans le terminal, celui-ci ne retourne aucune info juste l'intitulé de départ (MBP_steph ...).

Est-ce normal, je pense que non.
Se pourrait'il que cette commande soit "bloqué" afin que les gens renvoient pas les machines non défectueuses avec des dalles LG ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## subsole (25 Mars 2013)

steph_tls a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'acheter sur le refurb un BMP retina et je voulais voir la ref de la dalle, mais quand je tappe la commande dans le terminal, celui-ci ne retourne aucune info juste l'intitulé de départ (MBP_steph ...).
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
As-tu appuyé sur la touche _Return_ pour valider ?


----------



## aurelien0705 (25 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> As-tu appuyé sur la touche _Return_ pour valider ?



J'ai la même chose que steph et j'ai bien taper sur "return" pour valider.

Je précise que je suis sur MBPR 13"...


----------



## subsole (25 Mars 2013)

je n'ai pas le Retina sous la main pour tester, mais sur le MBP ça me retourne le modèle de dalle.


----------



## steph_tls (25 Mars 2013)

> Bonjour,
> As-tu appuyé sur la touche Return pour valider ?



oui bien sûr 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------

pour info, je suis aussi sur un 13'


----------



## neoback45 (25 Mars 2013)

La commande ne fonctionne pas pour les 13"...


----------



## subsole (25 Mars 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> La commande ne fonctionne pas pour les 13"...



Effectivement, il semble que pour les 13 la commande est changé, mais je n'ai pas de 13 seulement un 15, donc pas testé.



> $ ioreg -lw0 | grep -i "DisplayVendorID"



 Si le résultat est 1552, ça "serait" du Samsung ...... à vérifier.

Source:https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4610115?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Vip3r (25 Mars 2013)

Config perso (de base avec 16Go de Ram) et écran LG commandé quelque jours après sa sortie l'année dernière. Quelque problèmes de ghosting mais pas non plus super méchant, j'hésite à le faire remplacer surtout que j'ai pas pris l'apple care.
Je crois que ça a plus à voir avec les dates de production question écran.


----------



## Tox (25 Mars 2013)

A moins de le revendre avant la première année, AC obligatoire.


----------



## neoback45 (25 Mars 2013)

Vip3r a dit:


> Config perso (de base avec 16Go de Ram) et écran LG commandé quelque jours après sa sortie l'année dernière. Quelque problèmes de ghosting mais pas non plus super méchant, j'hésite à le faire remplacer surtout que j'ai pas pris l'apple care.
> Je crois que ça a plus à voir avec les dates de production question écran.



Fait le changer maintenant car pense a la revente!Avec une dalle LG ca va etre quasi impossible...


----------



## steph_tls (25 Mars 2013)

> Si le résultat est 1552, ça "serait" du Samsung ...... à vérifier.



Si c'est bien ça, je suis bien chanceux, comment peux-t'on en être sûr ?


----------



## aurelien0705 (25 Mars 2013)

steph_tls a dit:


> Si c'est bien ça, je suis bien chanceux, comment peux-t'on en être sûr ?



De toutes façons, sur le Retina 13", aucun cas de problème de dalle n'a été signaler jusqu'à maintenant si je ne me trompe pas. LG ou Samsung !


----------



## subsole (26 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Effectivement, il semble que pour les 13 la commande est changé, mais je n'ai pas de 13 seulement un 15, donc pas testé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toujours pour les MBPr13, sur d'autres topic, certains donnent cette commande ( la même que au-dessus sans le *$* )

Soit :


> ioreg -lw0 | grep -i "DisplayVendorID"



Un possesseur de MBPr13 pourrait  vérifier ?


----------



## aurelien0705 (26 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Toujours pour les MBPr13, sur d'autres topic, certains donnent cette commande ( la même que au-dessus sans le *$* )
> 
> Soit :
> 
> ...



Je confirme, il ne faut pas le $ sinon ça ne marche pas !


----------



## subsole (26 Mars 2013)

aurelien0705 a dit:


> Je confirme, il ne faut pas le $ sinon ça ne marche pas !


Voilà un demi-mystère résolu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
Afin de lever totalement le voile sur cette "énigme" et  rassurer steph_tls, pourrais-tu nous confirmer que le 1552 est un Display Samsung ?


steph_tls a dit:


> Si c'est bien ça, je suis bien chanceux, comment peux-t'on en être sûr ?


----------



## aurelien0705 (26 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Voilà un demi-mystère résolu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je voudrais bien, mais comment ?...


----------



## Tox (26 Mars 2013)

1552 est l'ID de Samsung.

Comment je le sais ? En tapant la commande dans le terminal de mon 15" classique, j'obtiens cette référence... Et je sais que ma dalle est une Samsung, sa référence étant LTN154BT08 qui renvoie sur le net à une pièce Samsung.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Mars 2013)

La commande exacte, c'est :


```
ioreg -lw0 | grep IODisplayEDID | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6
```

Elle fonctionne sur tous les MacBook Pro et Air que j'ai eu (jamais eu de Retina 13,3).


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Mars 2013)

Sinon :

Applications > Utilitaires > Utilitaire Colorsync > Cliquer sur peripheriques > Aller sur Moniteur puis LCD couleur > Ouvrir le profil par défaut > Aller sur la ligne 'information sur le modèle et la marque'

Vous rechercher le modèle (Sans les 000 devant) sur internet, vous saurez quel modèle vous possedez


----------



## PDD (27 Mars 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Sinon :
> 
> Applications > Utilitaires > Utilitaire Colorsync > Cliquer sur peripheriques > Aller sur Moniteur puis LCD couleur > Ouvrir le profil par défaut > Aller sur la ligne 'information sur le modèle et la marque'
> 
> Vous rechercher le modèle (Sans les 000 devant) sur internet, vous saurez quel modèle vous possedez


Ne semble pas marcher pour moi, MBPR.


----------



## Vip3r (6 Mai 2013)

Ecran changé en apple store, j'ai maintenant un écran samsung. Pas de défaut pour le moment


----------



## Falor (24 Mai 2013)

Personnellement j'ai un MacBook Pro Rétina de Septembre 2012 configuration de base, et après quelques minutes de stress j'ai une dalle Samsung. C'est surement pour ça que je ne comprenais pas pourquoi certains se plaignaient de ghosting. Je me suis dit que j'étais peut être pas assez bon pour le voir ... Mais apparemment je suis chanceux!


----------



## Moonhead (25 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un MacBook Pro retina, il y a quelques jours et après avoir vu les différentes réactions que suscitent les écrans LG, j'ai effectué la commande via le terminal pour connaitre la marque de mon écran.
C'est un modèle LG SJE1... Pas trés rassuré par ce verdict, j'ai effectué plusieurs tests avec notamment le damier et je n'ai pas remarqué de ghosting pour le moment mais je voudrais savoir si vous me conseillez tout de même de changer l'écran.

Merci


----------



## Pelliculart (25 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
la commande connue ne fonctionne pas sur les nouveaux macbook pro (en tout cas pas sur mon Late 2013 en 13") donc quel commande utilises tu ?

En tout cas le Ghosting dépend vachement d'une machine, si tu ne le vois pas cela ne sert à rien de la changer. Certains témoignages disent même qu'il existe des bons LG, qu'ils trouvent même mieux qu'un Samsung. Mais le soucis de Ghosting touchent quelques LG alors... tu as de la chance, et ne changes pas si tu ne vois rien


----------



## Moonhead (25 Novembre 2013)

Je posséde un Macbook pro retina 15", le modéle dit "haut de gamme", donc je m'interroge un peu sur la qualité du produit et la démarche à suivre.
Je ne savais pas que cela ne touchait qu'une partie des écrans LG car j'avais lu sur plusieurs forums que pratiquement tous leurs écrans étaient touchés par ce phénomène! A voir!!!

J'ai utilisé la commande du terminal qui est décrit dans les messages précédents et qui fonctionne pour identifier le modéle de l'écran.


----------



## Difock788 (25 Novembre 2013)

De ce que j'ai compris au fil de mes lectures (donc pas sur à 100%), sur les anciens modèles les écrans LG avaient tendance à rencontrer ce problème d'image fantôme (soit immédiatement, soit sur la durée). 
Sur les nouveaux modèles, certains rencontrent le problème et d'autre non. D'ailleurs, certains trouvent les écrans LG meilleurs que les Samsung. Malheureusement, impossible de savoir si ces écrans LG ne rencontreront pas de problème dans le temps. Pour ma part, je compte prendre le 15" HdG avec un Apple Care de 3 ans pour plus de séreinité.


----------



## dainfamous (25 Novembre 2013)

Un écran touché par le ghosting, interviendra plus ou moins tard... c'est juste une question de temps, donc dans l'absolu pour ne pas avoir de ghosting vaut mieux avoir un écran SAMSUNG...
Bien que ces derniers soient touchés par une sensibilité aux pixels morts 

Donc l'un dans l'autre


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> Un écran touché par le ghosting, interviendra plus ou moins tard... c'est juste une question de temps, donc dans l'absolu pour ne pas avoir de ghosting vaut mieux avoir un écran SAMSUNG...
> Bien que ces derniers soient touchés par une sensibilité aux pixels morts
> 
> Donc l'un dans l'autre



Je me demande pourquoi ils ne vont pas ailleurs. AUO, par exemple.


----------



## tixx (25 Novembre 2013)

salut à vous,

1er MBPR et dalle SAMSUNG : pixels morts au bout de quelques mois....
Changement de Mac avec dalle LG et pas de rémanence pour l'instant constatée. Cet écran est d'ailleurs de très belle facture avec une colorimétrie quasi parfaite!!!
Tout cela me semble vraiment très aléatoire...


----------



## punboie (25 Novembre 2013)

Dalle Samsung, un pixel mort noté ce soir... 
Demain allo apple pour 2 ème échange, le premier avait un pet sur la carcasse. 
Ça commence à me gonfler...


----------



## Phntm (25 Novembre 2013)

En tout cas hors la rémanence qui peut arriver sur le long terme, l'écran LG est vraiment très beau (et cela n'est qu'un jugement subjectif de ma part) ! 
Je le surveille de près, dans tout les cas, comme maintes fois répétés ici : Les deux ont des soucis ! Plus qu'à espérer qu'avec les Late 2013, le process' de fabrication des deux marques se sont améliorés et sont moins sujet aux problèmes (du côté de Samsung les pixels mort semblent toujours d'actualité en tout cas...). Ou alors on passera tous par la case garantie...


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Novembre 2013)

Si les dalles LG ne souffrent plus de ghosting, c'est une bonne nouvelle


----------



## Jojo974 (26 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

cela fait une semaine que je possède le MBpr late 2013.
c'est mon 1er Mac.
Jen suis ravi.
j'ai donc essayer la commande via le terminal==> 1552 
cela correspond bien au Samsung? 
si c'est bien le cas.. tant mieux. 

j'ai beaucoup hésité avant son achat. 

pour le moment, tout va bien! 

cdlt


----------



## vanquishV12 (26 Novembre 2013)

Perso mon 1er retina 13 avait une dalle défaillante (tirait vers le jaune). Remplacement et j'ai une dalle parfaite, neutre, sans rémanence et sans pixels morts.
C'est vraiment la loterie !


----------



## punboie (28 Novembre 2013)

punboie a dit:


> Dalle Samsung, un pixel mort noté ce soir...
> Demain allo apple pour 2 ème échange, le premier avait un pet sur la carcasse.
> Ça commence à me gonfler...



Echange ce jour, dalle LG cette fois.

C'est vrai que ça tire moins vers le jaune. Après calibrage kif kif...

Je ne me risque pas au test de la rémanence, sinon je vais psychoter...

Le troisième sera j'espère le bon !


----------



## macproo (2 Décembre 2013)

je viens de recevoir le mien : LP154WT1-SJE1 donc une dalle LG, je n'ai pas vu le samsung donc dur de comparer. le blanc semble ok je vais voir pour le ghosting plus tard et pas de tache jaune sur les blanc apres 2h d'utilisation lol!

sinon généralement il serait préférable pour moi de le switch vers samsung pour du long terme?
j'ai remarqué aussi que la luminosité au max n'est pas extra.


comment vérifié si on a des pixels morts ça se voit en un coup d'oeil ou il y a des outils?

merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Décembre 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Si les dalles LG ne souffrent plus de ghosting, c'est une bonne nouvelle



C'est juste une blague. Le ghosting apparait toujours.


----------



## dainfamous (3 Décembre 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est juste une blague. Le ghosting apparait toujours.



=1, il faut juste laisser au temps de faire son oeuvre


----------



## Phntm (3 Décembre 2013)

C'est bien dommage... 
De toute façon, un coup de Time Machine, si la machine est sous garantie et présente des rémanence, on peut la renvoyer et avec la nouvelle tout retrouver non ?


----------



## yoblin (3 Décembre 2013)

Mathias10 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'émet l'hypothèse que les écrans retinas installés à la livraison sont des samsung pour les configurations personnalisées, et LG pour les configurations d'origine.
> 
> ...



après avoir tapé la commande "ioreg -lw0 | grep -i "DisplayVendorID"" j'obtiens aussi 1552 (samsung ?) je précise que mon mbpr13 est tout neuf et est une config standard milieu de gamme (8GO ram et 256 ) sorti de la FNAC...

Voilà peut être l'info sera t'elle utile pour vos statistiques...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Décembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> =1, il faut juste laisser au temps de faire son oeuvre


 

Le pire, c'est que c'est exactement ça...


----------



## chinoisurfer (14 Janvier 2014)

j'ai rentré la ligne de commande et je suis tomber sur 1552 donc vous confirmez, c'est bien une samsung ? 
De plus en suivant la technique de etienne ne page précédente, j'ai du A 018 mais j'en e trouve que des liens anglais sur cette ref donc si une âme charitable pouvait m'en dire plus


----------



## thomkst (14 Janvier 2014)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> j'ai rentré la ligne de commande et je suis tomber sur 1552 donc vous confirmez, c'est bien une samsung ?
> De plus en suivant la technique de etienne ne page précédente, j'ai du A 018 mais j'en e trouve que des liens anglais sur cette ref donc si une âme charitable pouvait m'en dire plus



Oui, 1552 = dalle Samsung

Sur les forums anglais, rien de sûr mais il semblerait que A018 soit le modèle Samsung utilisé pour les 13" (late 2013).


----------



## chinoisurfer (14 Janvier 2014)

Merci donc j'ai une dalle samsung comme j'ai eu sur mon air  :love:


----------



## Yipman70 (17 Janvier 2014)

Pouvez vous m'estimer la sortie des Macbook Pro early 2014 ? car j'aimerai attendre la prochaine génération afin d'éviter ces soucis de dalle !


----------



## Gégés (18 Janvier 2014)

Dalle Samsung retina 15" 2012. Rien à signaler.


----------



## Arlekin (19 Janvier 2014)

Mon MBPr 2012 qui revient du SAV pour changer l'écran (très forte rémanence) possède un écran LG encore.

J'espère qu'il sera sans ghosting/rémanence celui-ci :rateau:


----------



## boris.ca (20 Février 2014)

je viens de changer mon écran retina qui faisait de la remanence (3 semaines d'attente quand meme) et ils m'ont remis un écran LG --' 
du coup je sais qu'a un moment donné, le problème va revenir ! SUPER je ne serai plus sous garantie ! 

(le changement a été fait a sao paulo)


----------



## Nicolasdn (20 Février 2014)

boris.ca a dit:


> je viens de changer mon écran retina qui faisait de la remanence (3 semaines d'attente quand meme) et ils m'ont remis un écran LG --'
> du coup je sais qu'a un moment donné, le problème va revenir ! SUPER je ne serai plus sous garantie !
> 
> (le changement a été fait a sao paulo)



J' ai le macbook pro retina 15 late 2013 dalle lg depuis novembre, aucuns soucis de rémanences et je ne suis pas le seul dans le cas. Hors les soucis de rémanentes arrivent souvent au rodage de l' écran (dans les 100 premières heures d utilisation, je les ai amplement dépassées)
Il ne faut pas être parano
En plus les écrans samsung, eux, il y a le problème de disparition de pixels


----------



## MrFoulek (21 Février 2014)

1552 ! Dalle Samsung, aucuns problèmes constatés en 2 semaines d'utilisation 

MBPR 13" late 2013 acheté sur le refurb !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Février 2014)

Nicolasdn a dit:


> J' ai le macbook pro retina 15 late 2013 dalle lg depuis novembre, aucuns soucis de rémanences et je ne suis pas le seul dans le cas. Hors les soucis de rémanentes arrivent souvent au rodage de l' écran (dans les 100 premières heures d utilisation, je les ai amplement dépassées)
> Il ne faut pas être parano
> En plus les écrans samsung, eux, il y a le problème de disparition de pixels


 
C'est fou ce que les gens peuvent écrire pour se rassurer...


----------



## Nicolasdn (21 Février 2014)

Je me rassure pas petit génie, j' ai l apple care donc je suis safe jusque fin 2016...
Je vois juste pas l' intérêt de renvoyer un ordi juste parce que on a peur d' avoir un problème avec qui n' arrivera peut être (sans doute) jamais.

Maintenant si tu aimes perdre ton temps pour vaincre ta parano, ça c' est ton souci mais ne me critique pas si ce n' est pas mon cas

Au moment ou quand tu fait des tests de rémanentes et qu' ils s' affirment négatif, il n' y a pas besoin d' aller faire un retour SAV.


----------



## thomkst (21 Février 2014)

> Hors les soucis de rémanentes arrivent souvent au rodage de l' écran (dans les 100 premières heures d utilisation, je les ai amplement dépassées)



Source ?


----------



## Nicolasdn (21 Février 2014)

thomkst a dit:


> Source ?


"La lutte contre les fantômes de la rémanence 
Il y a aussi quelques techniques qui vous aideront à prévenir la rémanence future. Pour commencer, utilisez un rapport de contraste inférieur et une luminosité inférieure à 50 % durant la période de rodage (100 à 200 premières heures) et évitez les images statiques."

Comment puis-je éliminer les images rémanentes? - Future Shop

C' était pas cet article que j avais lu, je le retrouve pas... mais voila, ça se redit de manière différente ici


----------



## thomkst (21 Février 2014)

Nicolasdn a dit:


> "La lutte contre les fantômes de la rémanence
> Il y a aussi quelques techniques qui vous aideront à prévenir la rémanence future. Pour commencer, utilisez un rapport de contraste inférieur et une luminosité inférieure à 50 % durant la période de rodage (100 à 200 premières heures) et évitez les images statiques."
> 
> Comment puis-je éliminer les images rémanentes? - Future Shop
> ...



Ça ne dit en rien que tu n'auras pas de rémanence après tes "heures de rodage"


----------



## tixx (21 Février 2014)

MBP fin 2013 CTO et dalle LG. Aucun problème de rémanence et dalle parfaite pour ma part.
On verra bien par la suite, mais je ne fais pas de parano à ce sujet...


----------



## southpark (25 Février 2014)

salut à tous , 

j'ai reçu aujourd'hui un macbook pro retina 15 Haut de game commandé sur l'apple store en ligne , et après test avec la ligne de commande je tombe sur ce résultat : 

Color LCD
LP154WT1-SJE1
DCN40520165FF0NBZ

donc dalle LG , j'ai alors fait ce test 

Problème de rémanence sur les MacBook pro Rétina 15?

et à première vue pas de Rémanence sur l'écran pour l'instant , je vais survieller cela de prêt  
par contre j'ai pas fait le test avec le damier


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Février 2014)

thomkst a dit:


> Ça ne dit en rien que tu n'auras pas de rémanence après tes "heures de rodage"


 

Surtout en se basant sur un article sur les écrans *plasma* de 2007.  Mais soit... Les dalles LG qui commencent à faire du ghosting après six mois, c'est banal. C'est pas comme si je n'en avais pas été moi-même victime ou que les cas n'étaient pas courants.


----------



## southpark (26 Février 2014)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Surtout en se basant sur un article sur les écrans *plasma* de 2007.  Mais soit... Les dalles LG qui commencent à faire du ghosting après six mois, c'est banal. C'est pas comme si je n'en avais pas été moi-même victime ou que les cas n'étaient pas courants.



Si c'est le cas dans 6 mois , je ferai marcher la garantie


----------



## max intosh (10 Avril 2014)

J'ai un Retina 15p depuis décembre 2013, dalle Samsung, aucun problème, aucun pixel mort. Et je viens d'acheter en plus pour le trimbaler un Retina 13p sur le refurb (parfait, il est exactement comme un neuf) dalle Samsung aussi (ouf!), écran nickel!


----------



## southpark (30 Avril 2014)

j'ai fait ce test , mon macbook pro retina sur dalle LG à deux mois et ça va , est-ce que test est fiable à votre avis ;-)

http://www.youtips.com/fr/mac/probleme-de-remanence-sur-les-macbook-pro-retina-15/


----------

